# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Uyuşturucu Paraları Hangi Bankalara Gitti?

## bozok

*Uyuşturucu Paraları Hangi Bankalara Gitti?*


Yaşanan global krizde , zor durumda olan bankaların, küresel uyuşturucu ticaretinden gelen paralarla kurtarıldığına dair önemli bir kaynaktan açıklama geldi. 

Birleşmiş Milletler Uyuşturucu ve Suç Ofisi başkanı Antonio Maria Costa, Observer'a yaptığı açıklamada, *yaklaşık 352 milyar dolar olduğu tahmin edilen uyuşturucu ticareti karlarının çoğunun batmak üzere olan bankalara sunulan tek likid sermaye kaynağı olduğuna* dair bazı kanıtları gördüğünü söyledi.

İstihbarat kurumlarının ve yargıçların, uyuşturucu parasının finans sistemi tarafından emildiğine yönelik kanıtları yaklaşık 18 ay önce dikkatine sunduğunu belirten Costa; başında olduğu kurumun suçlama yapmak değil sorunları tanımlamakla görevli olmasından dolayı bu paraların hangi bankalara ve ülkelere yönlendirildiğini söyleyemeyeceğini belirtti. 

Türkiye'ye giren kara ve gri paranın kaynağı Costa'nın demecinde saklı. Bu demeci; ülkeye özel uçaklarla para taşındığı iddialarının yanına koyarsanız; küresel krizin Türkiye'ye teğet geçip geçmediği kadar _"geçtiyse, nasıl teğet geçtiği"_ tartışması da önem kazanacaktır. En azından kursağından geçenin namusuna dikkat edenler açısından. 

Haberin İngilizce tam metnini okumak için tıklayın


*Açık İstihbarat /* 10 Haziran 2010

----------

